# Time Article - author debating circ



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Please read this:

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/ar...891744,00.html

Anyone know how to contact Joel Stein? Maybe we still have a chance.


----------



## Pumpkinheadmommy (Nov 6, 2007)

Haha!!! I loved this line:

Quote:

if I wanted my son to look like me, I wouldn't have worked so hard to marry someone better-looking than I am.
But then I got to the end of it and saw how sad it was. I can't imagine preparing to do something to my child that "I'm pretty sure is wrong."


----------



## l_olive (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh, I just hate the mother "not wanting to touch the penis too much" thing. If only the word could be spread about just how much MORE touching, manipulating, wound-care, and cleaning there is with a circ'ed penis than there is with an intact one, I think we could really make a difference.

That article made me really sad.


----------



## Pumpkinheadmommy (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 

Anyone know how to contact Joel Stein? Maybe we still have a chance.

You can click on his name and get a pop-up box that goes to the editor. It doesn't say it will go directly to him, but hopefully he would at least see it. Along with everyone else.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkinheadmommy* 
You can click on his name and get a pop-up box that goes to the editor. It doesn't say it will go directly to him, but hopefully he would at least see it. Along with everyone else.

Oh thank you! I didn't realize you could click there.

I just sent an email urging him to reconsider, and pointing out the bits of misinformation included in his article (his wife's concerns about bathing). I hope he is getting a flood! Please everyone send him a note!

Overall, his article was truly pro- intact, which was a refreshing change. He knows that he needs to protect his son, but is afraid to stand up to his wife, and I'm sure many others in his family who want it done. I was pleased to see so many good pro-intact arguments included in his article, and then so heartbroken to see at the end that he had capitulated.

One more saved? Or another lost?


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I wonder what would happen if you google Joel Stein blog to see if he has a blog you could communicate through. Not that you could post that link here as that would be against the UA, but my guess would be that as a journalist/public figure he more than likely has one.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Holy mackerel. Did you know he is THE Joel Stein? Google it.


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

I've dialoged directly with Joel Stein c/o LA Times in the past. I tried to talk him into doing a funny piece on restoration. He seemed very sympathetic to our cause. I'll have to go look at what he's writing now.


----------



## Christine_T (Nov 21, 2008)

It seems it isn't Joel Stine you need to talk to. It is his wife.

I disliked his last point about the African study. What about condoms? How do you know he is going to sleep around and catch HIV?

Also it seems that circumcision has no effect in developing countries:
http://www.jpeds.com/article/S0022-3...707-X/abstract
http://www.cirp.org/library/general/laumann/


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:

I have a horrible feeling that all of parenthood is like this
No, no no, it isn't.

Jessica


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Please remember you are in Activism, and debate is not hosted here.









Thanks.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/ar...4973-3,00.html

(this wasn't the whole response I submitted to the Joel Stein article, but I'm muy muy happy that this part of it on intact care got published!)


----------



## lach (Apr 17, 2009)

That is so cool!

If Joel Stein is who I think he is, he writes the most annoying essays about parenting ever. Whenever I read one of them (and I think I've only read 2) I just want to reach out and give him a good shake.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Great letter Quirky!







Congratulations.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## vegasgrl (Mar 19, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## lawmama1984 (Mar 17, 2009)

Great job!!


----------



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

Way 2 go!! i sent him an email about this with no response. Cool for you!!!


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

woohoo!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Good job!!


----------



## LittleBeauty'sMom (May 4, 2009)

Great







It's a good feeling isn't it?


----------



## yogafeet (Jul 3, 2007)

:


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

This weeks Time is about his wife eating the placenta.


----------



## Pumpkinheadmommy (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medaroge* 
This weeks Time is about his wife eating the placenta.

Just found the article and it's hilarious, but if his wife is so into "hippieness" why on earth did she insist on circumcising? Just doesn't make sense.

http://www.time.com/time/health/arti...908194,00.html


----------

